# HELP ! System Software not Authorized



## babyjake (Sep 10, 2011)

Help please i got system software not authorized by verizon wirless has been found . Turn off your phine and go to the nearest verizon wireless store for help.

HELP PLEASE !!!


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

It means your bootloader is not unlocked. Make sure you use version 1.2 of the EZ unlock app if you are using it.


----------



## babyjake (Sep 10, 2011)

I was trying to flash it back to stock. At first it wouldnt go into download mode but all good now.


----------

